# horn



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Does the phaeton have 2 horns. Mine only sounds one, it`s ahead of the passenger front wheel.

Mike


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Yes, the Phaeton has 2 horns...*

Hello Mike,

Yes, the Phaeton has 2 horns.. A low note and high note horn.. When one goes out, it's pretty funny.. :laugh:

Adrian


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

So where are they both located?

Mike


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Here is a picture of 1 horn..*

Hello Mike,

Here is a picture of 1 horn from my car a few years ago when I was having the tranny replaced.. I don't recall if the horn picture is a low note, or high note.. You should be able to get to them if you remove the lower valance (the underbelly cover): 










I hope this helps..

Thanks,

Adrian


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

I dimly remember that one horn sounds softly at town speeds and both horns sound more loudly at a higher speed.

That at least is what I tell myself.


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

That is the one I found, do you know where the other one is?

Mike


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow perfect timing with this thread. I came on today to check out the exact same problem. I'm getting married on Saturday and would love to depart and not sound like a Suzuki when I honk my horn. Anyone else have any insight on where these are located and how to service them? It would be appreciated immensely.

Brian


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*I was going through pictures..*

Hi Guys,

I was going through pictures, I am pretty sure both horns are on the left side, I think (if your standing in front of the car). It looks as 1 is located hear the windshield washer fluid reservoir, in front the 2nd is just below that?










I am not 100% sure here. Just going on pictures of what I have here.

Thanks,

Adrian


----------



## ReallyOldGuy (Jul 22, 2010)

Brian ,
Congratulations. Horn or no horn


Rob


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Indeed, congrats on your wedding !

P.


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

This was the price Fidelity paid to replace both of the horns. 

Parts $159 + $37 labor 

Steve


----------



## debwins (Jun 1, 2002)

*Weak Phaeton Horn*

Hello Everyone!

On Thanksgiving vacation so finally got a chance to search the Phaeton forum about the weak sounding horn I have on mine. I see that others have had the same experience.

I must resolve this because well...frankly the sound of the horn is embarrassing to say the least, not to mention unsafe. Beautiful big car with beep-beep horn?? My VW Golf has a horn that sounds much more manly than my Phaeton, LOL!

Anyone have or willing to make a audio file and share it here of their OEM horns so I could know what my horns should sound like? 

Any recommendations for aftermarket?

Anyone have aftermarket horns that you can provide audio file for plus the brand, model, and source?


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

I was just about to buy some new horns for my Phaeton, when I came across this thread. My horn sounds really weedy. 
Is it correct that both horns sound when at high speed but only one when at low speed ?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

No, both horns sound all the time whenever you press on the middle of the steering wheel.

It is not uncommon for horns to fail on cars. I have had one horn replaced on my Phaeton - it failed when the car was about 3 years old.

Michael


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Now my Phaeton is four years old and about two months ago I had to replace one of the horns, the one that sits in the middle of the windscreen washer fluid reservoir, I cannot recall whether it is the high or the low tone one, but I can asure you that it is a PITA to replace it without removing the passenger side front wheel. 
So my advise would be to be patient and to remove that wheel, it will make things much more straightforward. After that you just have to remove the engine lower cover and to undo three or four of the front bolts that secure the passenger side wheel arch inner cover.
The other horn sits above the engine lower cover, on the passenger side, slightly behind the front bumper. That one is really easy to replace.
When I removed the horn I shaked it and it sounded as if it had gravel inside, so I opened it up and lots of rust bits came out of it. It was obvious that it had corroded, but from the outside it looked perfectly fine.

Gabriel


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Michael & Gabriel. I'll have a look at the horns when it stops raining here !


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, I never said thanks to everyone here for the great picture and the wishes for my wedding. It went off really well, the Phaeton was a beautiful getaway car! 

Brian


----------



## chillson (Sep 6, 2010)

I too need to replace my low tone horn. The high tone horn is easy to get to if you have ever done an oil filter change (as shown above). The low tone horn, though, is unreachable from under the car. While I had the RH Front tire and liner off, it seems that the low horn would be easily accessible if the windshield washer reservoir is removed. I removed the 3 screws (that are exposed after taking off the liner) but was not able to detach the reservoir from the tube that feeds into it from above. I did not attempt to detach the pump hoses (which may have been my problem). My question is: can the reservoir be removed this way (without taking off the front bumper cover)? 

Thanks...Jay


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

one horn is accessible from under the RHS air box, the other one is accessed behind the RF wheel liner.

I am currently single toned... need to get new ones. the location is kinda dumb, I think they get wet.


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

I had to change the RH headlight bulb the other day and once I had the RH air filter box out of the car I noticed that the low tone horn is right there and easily accessible. That was exciting because I kept putting off replacing the non-working low tone horn.


----------



## nhdoc (Jun 18, 2010)

Since it seems like the low tone horn goes out more frequently than the high tone I thought I would pass along this link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400271015559

These horns list for over $100 at the dealer and the best online price I could find for one was $80 shipped so this seems like a great deal. 

My low tone horn is out so I just ordered one of these.

Same seller offers the high tone horn to, albeit for more money:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-PHAETON-HORN-HIGH-TONE-NEW-/400286085790?


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

nhdoc said:


> Since it seems like the low tone horn goes out more frequently than the high tone I thought I would pass along this link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/400271015559


That's where I got my new horn from, very reasonable price for a new original VW part!


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Price ok, but very unreasonable USPS price to mail to Canada. 
18.50 ... That is 26 Canadian !!

I hate when eBay sellers jack up shipping charges. It should be illegal. Totally undoes any savings.


----------



## nhdoc (Jun 18, 2010)

cbh123 said:


> Price ok, but very unreasonable USPS price to mail to Canada.
> 18.50 ... That is 26 Canadian !!
> 
> I hate when eBay sellers jack up shipping charges. It should be illegal. Totally undoes any savings.


Check the USPS website...I just shipped a small package (8 ounces) to your area and it was $15.50 for the cheapest postage (first class mail). International postage has gotten very expensive recently. The guy isn't gouging very much - it's just that shipping has gotten costly!


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Being an Ebay seller myself I can tell you that international shipping costs have gone way up in the last 5 years. On top of that Ebay charges the final value fee, that the seller has to pay, on the shipping also. That's a big deal for sellers who ship inexpensive but heavy/large parts.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

My low tone horn (the high-mounted one) faild and was recently replaced by the dealer. The high note alone sounds weird!


----------



## Phat One (Jul 10, 2009)

*DIY - Low-tone horn replacement PDF format*

I have done a DIY in PDF format if anyone wants it or would like to host it so it is available to everyone

Graham


----------



## bjoroy (Mar 2, 2016)

Phat One said:


> I have done a DIY in PDF format if anyone wants it or would like to host it so it is available to everyone
> 
> Graham


Hi, i don't think i have a place to host it, but i would really appreciate if you could send me a copy at bjoroy at gmail dot com  replacing the low tone horn asap, got a second hand waiting for the weather to clear up


----------



## Phat One (Jul 10, 2009)

bjoroy said:


> Hi, i don't think i have a place to host it, but i would really appreciate if you could send me a copy at bjoroy at gmail dot com  replacing the low tone horn asap, got a second hand waiting for the weather to clear up


Sent


----------



## bjoroy (Mar 2, 2016)

Superb! Thanks a lot. You even included a pic of the horn so I can verify the part number in advance, love it  it would suck to have dual high tone horns by accident :laugh:


----------

